# Audi R8 from Audi Exclusive with New D4 A8-Style Diamond Stitch Leather Seats



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the most notable improvements and assets of the new A8 is its benchmark setting interior. Among our favorite new styling cues of the new Audi executive class sedan are the optional diamond-stitched leather seats. And while we really like the diamond look in the A8 we're in flat-out lust for the same texture applied to the Audi R8.










We've just found these and a few more photos over on Audi Blog. Check one more option on our ultimate R8 build sheet. Now we wonder how that would look on some Recaro shell seats.... 

More pics after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Guessing that you could do an alcantara insert like that from Audi Exclusive? For some reason that in leather doesn't work for me. All it takes is $$$.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

man that looks nice..... hopefully one comes into the dealer and I get to check it out on the PDI and road test


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

erm....

That doesn't work for me....

To me, Diamond stitch is more for super exotics (See Spyker C8) or super high end (like in the A8 they took it from).

Supercars (which this qualifies) deserve Leather and Alcantara, Nothing less.


----------

